# Load Guides



## jethro (Jun 14, 2018)

What kind of load guides do you guys like? I have a 2800lb, 21 foot deep V tin boat that is a real challenge to load in the wind. I can't decide between some bunk boards on the side (either short or long), roller load guides or guide posts. Those are the only three options I seem to be able to come up with unless you guys know something I don't.


----------



## eshaw (Jun 14, 2018)

I use long guides on the side just for this reason. I don't envy you at all, that would be pretty nerve racking. I don't think the short ones would be sufficient due to the length of your boat and I wouldn't use rollers for the same reason. I'm assuming that you partially back your trailer into the water and drive on as far as you can, at least that's how I'd do it. My sixteen is heavy and a pain to load sometimes, I could imagine what fun a 20 footer would be! I have a 20 foot pontoon that I won't take out by myself just for this reason but that's like loading a billboard if it's windy.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 14, 2018)

Do you ever launch in a tide? I do ... and use the short side bunk boards. I can't imagine hauling in a wind AND tide (in same direction) without them ... and my skiff is only 16' long.


----------



## jethro (Jun 14, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Do you ever launch in a tide? I do ... and use the short side bunk boards. I can't imagine hauling in a wind AND tide (in same direction) without them ... and my skiff is only 16' long.



Dale, do you ever find the short side bunks get too low in the water to be effective? Yes, sometimes I launch in a tide, on the Piscataquog in NH which is brutal. Depending on the launch I have to back in quite a ways and I'm worried the side bunks won't be tall enough for my boat. For that reason I was thinking of going with these since they go to 4' high: https://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Max-3005-2184-Adjustable-Roller/dp/B00GZHEJCC/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=17TGDBGXTKTAJM8H5CWS


----------



## DaleH (Jun 14, 2018)

jethro said:


> ... do you ever find the short side bunks get too low in the water to be effective?


I don't ... but on a longer boat and steeper ramp, I'm sure it could be. For that use ... as well as our 9'+ tides, you'd best get the tall posts! 

Personally, after watching a zillion _'boat ramp follies'_, I'm of the opinion that _most boaters back their trailers in way too far to start_ with. Much easier (to me) to align it up & hook it up and start winching it to center the boat. Then if needed or to ease the cranking on the winch, to drop back in a few feet ... especially if/when you may have a 2nd hand with you who can run the tow vehicle.


----------



## overboard (Jun 14, 2018)

Depending on the situation, you may find that a combination of load guides may be of benefit. Ones like you showed on Amazon to capture the bow, and then shorter side bunks further up on the trailer frame to help keep the boat centered on the trailer as you're loading it. 
From my experience with wind and current, I have found that the type of guide you pictured have a tendency to bend eventually, I prefer the side bunks, but sometimes it can be challenging to even get the bow lined up with either type. Having said that, I wouldn't own a trailer without one or the other, definitely makes loading easier than without them.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 15, 2018)

DaleH said:


> . . . . . _most boaters back their trailers in way too far to start_ with.



I think you hit the nail right on the head. There is a sweet spot so to speak where the boat should just settle right on to the bunks. Many years ago I had a fiberglass 22.5' cuddy V8 I/O that weighed a ton. Trailer had 4 bunks that were perfectly adjusted. No side guides or side bunks. With the trailer backed in properly, the boat would settle perfectly right on the trailer. If it was windy or a strong tide/current, I always drove it onto the trailer with no problem. If the trailer were backed in too far, I would not have been able to do that. 

Jethro, I really like the side bunks on my new 18' boat. My old boat had the tall guide posts. Both work, but IMO, the side bunks work better. They are close to 2' high and adjusted so that the boat centers on the bunks as I pull the trailer out. In fact, one of the first things I did when I got the boat was raise it off the trailer and readjust everything to my liking. For a boat the size of yours, I would use the side bunks that have two support brackets. If you are really concerned about the side bunks being submerged so deep they wouldn't catch the chine, you can do what Dale suggests -- back in, get the boat started, then back in a little more to bring it on the rest of the way. Or, you could add tall guide posts in addition to the side guide bunks.


----------



## jethro (Jun 15, 2018)

DaleH said:


> I'm of the opinion that _most boaters back their trailers in way too far to start_ with.



Yes, I agree, I see the same thing. I'm still trying to find the sweet spot with this boat. On many launches I am both too deep too see the rear of the bunks and too shallow to winch the boat to the stop at the same time. I am planning on adding bunk slicks which I think will help winching dramatically. The trailer has a power winch that even when I feel the trailer is in too deep struggles hard to winch the boat to the stop unless I back it in further. Many times I am doing everything alone too which sucks. 



overboard said:


> I have found that the type of guide you pictured have a tendency to bend eventually



That's what I am worried about with the guides I linked specifically. This boat is big and if I am power loading I am sure they will bend at some point. I also think that due to the dual axle trailer I may do as you say, a combo of guides. I think the ideal guides don't exist, or at least I haven't seen them. 8' carpeted bunks with brackets that are like 36" tall would seem ideal. I don't think 6' side bunks will clear the dual fenders. I may have to fabricate some.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 15, 2018)

Don’t use carpeted bunks on a saltwater boat!


----------



## jethro (Jun 15, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Don’t use carpeted bunks on a saltwater boat!



Oh no kidding, I did not know this but it makes sense. The boat was used in the salt a lot the past 5 years and has nothing more than 2, huge, carpeted bunks. Should they be replaced with roller bunks? I thought those were a no-no with aluminum hulls as well. I don't fish the salt much, it's a freshwater boat 90% of the time. Am I ok just putting bunk slicks, like the type that are just 12" long pads that screw to the top of the carpeted bunk? Entire bunk slick covers probably will be tough to source, I think the bunks are 2x10 12 footers, maybe even 14'.

And what about load guides? Even they shouldn't be carpeted?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 15, 2018)

jethro said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t use carpeted bunks on a saltwater boat!
> ...


No, cover with cheap vinyl gutter material. 

Look at the picture of the corrosion on a hull I repaired for a guy who had his tin (used in saltwater) sit on carpeted bunks for 8-10-years!


----------



## eshaw (Jun 15, 2018)

When I put bunks on my trailer for the flat bottom I have I pulled all the carpeting off and just have the slicks on boards. No water soaked carpet to come in contact with the hull. There is carpet on the side bunks but once the boat settles they don't come into contact with the boat so it works great for me. The side bunks I installed are the dual setup you can pickup from Bass Pro. I installed risers on top of the rear pair and attached some LED lights to those also. The added height comes in real handy when starting the boat on the trailer.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 15, 2018)

jethro said:


> I don't think 6' side bunks will clear the dual fenders. I may have to fabricate some.



I may be misunderstanding what you mean, but I have seen side bunks installed so they span the dual fenders (one bracket in front of the fender and one behind the fender). Kind of like the chine guides you see on bass boat trailers but side bunks instead. The side bunks are there to help center your boat. I wouldn't think they necessarily need to be at the very rear of the trailer.


----------



## jethro (Jun 15, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think 6' side bunks will clear the dual fenders. I may have to fabricate some.
> ...



No, I think we are on the same page. The problem is the longest side bunks I have seen are 60" and don't think that is enough to span both axles and the fender assembly with the steps clear but maybe I am wrong. Maybe the brackets can go slightly behind the fender. I will have to re-measure when I get home.

This is the trailer and boat. It's a huge fender assembly with built in steps. I think it's bigger than 60".


----------



## jethro (Jun 15, 2018)

Or I guess I'll just use two sets of short side bunks.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 15, 2018)

Aw, I get it. Well, you could get the 60" ones and just replace the 60" bunk with a longer one. Kind of sucks, but that might be your best option. 

Edit: I looked at the pic again. The way your trailer is configured you might have to run the front bracket right under the front fender step. Not sure if those are metal or plastic fenders, but doable either way. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## jethro (Jun 18, 2018)

So I finally decided to just try something... I ordered a short set of bunk boards and some tall posts and I think both will go on the back behind the rear fender. The posts should help when loading at a steep ramp. I'll post pics when I get them mounted up. I'm also going to vinyl post covers on my bunks which should help with loading.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 19, 2018)

Here is a pic of the side bunks I put on my boat. My boat is 18' and about 1,000 lbs on the trailer, so shorter and lighter than your boat. These worked really well centering the boat. I believe they are 21" tall. They don't quite touch the hull, but are pretty darn close. I'll probably have some "polishing" marks before long, but I'm OK with that.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 19, 2018)

DaleH said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > ... do you ever find the short side bunks get too low in the water to be effective?
> ...



Where is the "like" button?


----------

